# Can I use wireless headphones with an audio interface?



## Faine

I tried searching for this topic and I couldn't find an answer, if it was answered before I apologize. 


I recently had a line 6 pod HD pro x and I sold it ( regret it ) and now I currently have a pod studio gx ( which the wife is using ) and I would like to get something different... 

I'm thinking of getting a Focusrite Scarlett interface with guitar rig 5 or something similar. But im not sure if either of those devices are compatible with my pair of wireless headphones? I have a pair of turtle beach earforce px3's. The receiver is usb to the pc and the back has an aux input and "game" input. 

Has anyone used a pair of wireless headphones with an audio interface? 




tl;dr... I live in an apartment at the moment and would rather not use speakers, i hate wired headphones... can i use a wireless headset with an audio interface? if so, which one?

Thanks!


----------



## Hollowway

I don’t know jack about this, but I’m going to guess that high quality, flat response over-ear wired headphones are waaaay cheaper than the same thing in wireless.


----------



## Faine

Hollowway said:


> I don’t know jack about this, but I’m going to guess that high quality, flat response over-ear wired headphones are waaaay cheaper than the same thing in wireless.



Oh definitely haha, I love these and I only paid $30 for them at walmart. They're for pc, ps3 and xbox 360. a little older, but insane price for wireless headphones.


----------



## odibrom

The thing is that most likely those headphones aren't appropriate for guitar monitoring using VSTs and modelers, due to, also most likely, they may have a huge emphasis on the low frequencies and that may lead you to not finding enjoyable settings on the "amp".

Nevertheless, there should be no problem whatsoever for using those headphones with a scarlett interface, just invest a little in setting up your computer and you're good to go... also, nothing like reading the headphones manual... right?


----------



## Paulsh90

If you can use them with your PC with the dongle fine then you should be able to use them inside the DAW etc This will be fine for mixing but if you wanted to track through the scarlett while doing this there will be so much input lag it will be impossible to use i'd imagine...Is the AUX input on the headphones themselves? If so i would just use them in a wired mode direct into the headphone port of the sacarlett. Using them wirelessly just sounds like it would cause lots of problems.

But as lots of people will probably tell you....using a wireless gaming headset for music production is just a really bad idea. It will be SO much easier and better sounding to save up and buy a pair of monitor headphones or any wired headphones for that matter will be a better shout.


----------



## Faine

Paulsh90 said:


> This will be fine for mixing but if you wanted to track through the scarlett while doing this there will be so much input lag it will be impossible to use i'd imagine...



I didn't think about this. I tried Direct monitoring in my daw and there was latency for sure.. almost a full second delay. That was how I was able to hear the pod gx w/ podfarm with the wireless headphones.


----------



## Ed Fry

It is not possible to use wireless headphones with the Scarletts. 

The wireless headphones must be conencted to your computer via Bluetooth in order to receive signal, this means that in your DAW you will either not be able to select the Scarlett as input device or have issues selecting both. 

In addition, the latency introduced via Bluetooth is oft too much to watch videos without delay between screen and audio let alone playing guitar. 

Ed


----------



## Faine

Ed Fry said:


> It is not possible to use wireless headphones with the Scarletts.
> Ed



Ok, Thanks!


----------



## Elric

Bluetooth headphones have far too much latency to be useful for monitoring and I find RF headphones to be: not studio quality in their frequency response and too subject to interference to be useful. Bite the bullet and use wired studio headphones.


----------

